# The Lord of the Rings Museum Exhibit



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 6, 2005)

New Zealand has sponsored a "traveling road show" of artifacts from the Jackson trilogy, which is now at an Indiana museum. You can go here to view the virtual exhibit. I hope that L.A. is on the itinerary! 

Barley


----------



## cozbyrt (Nov 24, 2005)

I saw this in Houston. It is a great exhibit. I was upset that I couldn't take pictures though. 

Devin


----------



## Dragon Sword (Dec 8, 2005)

It returns to New Zealand after Indy. Several places wanted to get it, but they do not want to keep traveling the objects, since they were not made to handle the riggors of the road. I worked on it in Boston. and I would have to agree that continued travel would be detrimental.


----------

